# Postfix / Dovecot problems



## hockey97 (May 1, 2015)

I am having problems with my Postfix Dovecot servers. 

 I have people sending me e-mails. I have Postfix and Dovecot using vhosts setup. I host 2 domains right now for web service and mail service on the same server. Each domain has their own static ip address. 

 Now, the problem is that the people that send me an e-mail they sometimes have no problems. Then there's times where they get a message sent back 4 hours later telling them that it timed out and will send the e-mail again.  I still end up getting the e-mail after 4 or so hours. 

 I used e-mail testing tools online before. These tools indicate that it sometimes works flawlessly and other times there's no connection due to a timeout.  I mean if I keep using these tools every 10 minute. I will get that time out error or it will show that everything it working correctly. No problems. My mail server does force a TLS connection. I  have it setup to use an SSL cert that is self signed. 

I have checked the mail logs and it doesn't show anything other then show up the failures on a timeout. It would shoe the e-mail being sent to my server that the communication times out. It doesn't explain why it times out.  It doesn't log when there's a successful delivery of an e-mail.

So, what could be causing a timeout error?


----------

